
Testing C Compiler Performance (1991) - jmspring
http://www.drdobbs.com/cpp/testing-c-compiler-performance/184408603
======
jmspring
The reason I am submitting this, the talk of porting Chromium to VC2015
reminded me that the PC compiler space used to be incredibly diverse. Borland
C, Metaware High C, Microsoft C, etc.

Metaware used to have a great compiler (as benchmarks indicate), they were
local here in Santa Cruz, rumors were they prayed during the work day, but
their compiler back in the day was pretty darn good. Then they disappeared.

Borland was also local to this area. That era of competition and innovation
was really requite interesting to be apart of.

